# Paint curing time?



## David C (Jul 7, 2010)

I have been looking around the forums and can't find a time frame for letting paint cure before placing something in the tank.

I have built, tested, and painted an intake and return for my canister filter. I am getting eager to put it in, but am still afraid of chemicals leaching into the water. As would be expected, temperature is likely to shorten or lengthen curing times for paint, but I am looking for a general idea.

3 Days, one week, until the smell of paint is gone?

So let's have some guidelines for curing times.........


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I would say within 48hours it should be fine. Why don't you place the items in a bucket for a few days. Then you should be ok.


----------

